# Cleaned and washed my mom's tea cup collection today.



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 8, 2016)

When my mom moved in with us I could see she really didn't want to give up her tea cup collection so I used her china closet to display them in my living room. Now that she is gone I don't want to give them up either. It takes me about 2 hours to take them all out and clean everything. I do it twice a year. Some are very old, a few she just liked and are not valuable at all. I took a few pictures of the more unique ones. The photo of the two cups, I guess, were for little kids. One is of the Gingerbread Castle that was quite an attraction in New Jersey when I was growing up. The other is of 3 little kittens. The Indian plate has a date of 1910,belonged to my Great grandmother. It was a company give away. The little shot glasses say Vandermint on them,they are Delft and made in Holland. The last is a cigarette holder and underneath is an ash tray.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 8, 2016)

This is the china cabinet with all the cups and saucers. I tried to get it in the original thread but another cup came up.Sorry about that. View attachment 31173


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2016)

Very pretty! I love the cup with the kitties on it.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 8, 2016)

Beautiful  Ruth.  You did good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2016)

Lovely collection Ruth!  I like the cup with the kitties too!  Also the one with the purple flowers, is that a bird on it?  Very nice!


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 8, 2016)

I remember The Gingerbread Castle, pics taken there when the lollipop I had was bigger than me You know I love that kitty cup best of all! Beautiful collection you've got there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2016)

Lovely Ruth!  Nice mementos. 

 My parents and grandparents stuff was divided up amongst my siblings as bringing too much abroad was just not worth it due to cost.  I have a few small mementos I brought with me - an old silver lamp of my grandmothers, a sugar bowl with no lid that my mom used to put her Brillo pad in (weird, but it reminds me of her and sits on the big windowsill in my kitchen), a German beer stein that belonged to my dad's parents, a wooden sewing box of my mom's even though I don't sew.  And the throw I had embroidered for my parents 50th wedding anniversary.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 9, 2016)

Very nice sets Ruth.


----------

